# Suggest a software ofr making CD'S/DVD'S from my handycam.



## mohit (Feb 17, 2005)

I am using a Sony DCR TRV 50E PAL handycam . Please tell me a very user friendly and easy software for a beginner like me which will allow me to create high quality cds/dvds from my tapes. I am a beginner and I am looking for a easy n comprehensive software. I have got the Ulead Visual Studio 6 bundled with my cam but it sucks bigtime.


----------



## swatkat (Feb 17, 2005)

u can use HT Video to DVD for converting tapes to DVD....or Video Capture to capture videos directly from camcorder....
do u have capture card? or ur camcoder provides a way to connect to ur PC?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2005)

try the nero vision exp..... its best with sony... www.nero.com


----------



## mohit (Feb 17, 2005)

I am using the i-link card ie IEE 1394 card to connect the handycam to my pc.


----------



## swatkat (Feb 18, 2005)

*if u r using WinXP*, one of the easiest tool is to use Windows Movie Maker (the SP2 version has more features than the old one).....
Download latest WMM here
Guide to capture video

Nero 6 has all the features u need-capture, convert, burn-with it's *NeroVisionExpress* tool, give it a try...download *Package 2* here....
*www.nero.com/en/nero-prog.php

another good Freeware is VirtualDub, u can use this to record and convert them....


----------

